# Clenbuterol as a first cycle



## RickitySpliff (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm considering taking a cycle of clenbuterol to cut down my body fat. I plan on taking a cycle of test and dianabol in the future but in the meantime, would it be a good idea to have a first cycle consisting only of clenbuterol? Would I need any PCT? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Clenbuterol is a fat burner not a steroid. You might cycle clenbuterol use, but using clenbuterol does not constitute any form of gear cycle.

Its a drug to treat breathing problems for racehorses that has a marginal effect on thermogenesis and raising base metabolic rate in the process.

Try two weeks on, two weeks off at 40-60mg ED, since body builds up a resistance to it if you use it continuously. Don't expect much, one way or the other, and no form of PCT or anything related is required.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Do more, eat less.


----------



## RickitySpliff (Dec 27, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Clenbuterol is a fat burner not a steroid. You might cycle clenbuterol use, but using clenbuterol does not constitute any form of gear cycle.
> 
> Its a drug to treat breathing problems for racehorses that has a marginal effect on thermogenesis and raising base metabolic rate in the process.
> 
> Try two weeks on, two weeks off at 40-60mg ED, since body builds up a resistance to it if you use it continuously. Don't expect much, one way or the other, and no form of PCT or anything related is required.


 Cheers, mate


----------

